# Installing Subwoofer and Amplifier 2019 Cruze



## Uncharted_S420 (Jun 25, 2019)

Hey guys, just letting you know if you ever want to install an amp, you will need a high output converter (highly recommend LC2I) because there are no rca output jacks. hook it up through the front speaker cables (same front speaker wiring as the 2017 cruze) and bridge off of one of the red and white wires off of the other harness. The LC2I senses the speaker inputs and turns on off of that if there is no remote. It also comes with a remote out for your subwoofer, as well as something called Accubass which allows the bass to be added back in from the factory unit removing it at high volume.
The LC2I fits right under the factory stereo, and the side panels on the passenger side are where you want to run your cables.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Uncharted_S420 said:


> Hey guys, just letting you know if you ever want to install an amp, you will need a high output converter (highly recommend LC2I) because there are no rca output jacks. hook it up through the front speaker cables (same front speaker wiring as the 2017 cruze) and bridge off of one of the red and white wires off of the other harness. The LC2I senses the speaker inputs and turns on off of that if there is no remote. It also comes with a remote out for your subwoofer, as well as something called Accubass which allows the bass to be added back in from the factory unit removing it at high volume.
> The LC2I fits right under the factory stereo, and the side panels on the passenger side are where you want to run your cables.


Welcome Aboard! 

What about writing a proper How-To: about this?
How-To: Write a Tutorial 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Another good option is the dayton dsp408. I used it in my Cruze with great results


----------

